# I got dinged!! :(



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Went into the store to get some steaks for the weekend and when I parked, I was out a ways and no other cars around me.. When I came back out, I was surrounded. Wasn't until I got home that I noticed some douche had dinged my car with their door. They hurt the paint a little, but its definitely noticeable with the metallic paint.

I guess I will have to take it somewhere to get it fixed less anyone has a better idea..?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Ah from Florida i see... Sorry to hear, don't feel bad as far away as i always try to park, some douche always hits it, or parks real close...Buy some touch up paint and do it yourself. It would be cheaper... On my end, i am going to get it waxed, and buy some touch up with an employee discount my salesmen offered to give me .. And BAM done. BRB never moving car again.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Well ding-dang it! I always dread the first ding, but after that it's sort of a relief. If you're capable, fix it yourself if the metal wasn't bent. Otherwise, take it somewhere to get done right. There are places that specialize in the small dents.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> Well ding-dang it! I always dread the first ding, but after that it's sort of a relief. If you're capable, fix it yourself if the metal wasn't bent. Otherwise, take it somewhere to get done right. There are places that specialize in the small dents.


I agree, first ding is always a relief. They're unavoidable regardless of what you do I avoid them so I try not to sweat it. Mine happened the second day after I got the car. I was a little bummed but got over it pretty quick. As long as its not a gouge or a huge dent.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

CHUV said:


> I agree, first ding is always a relief. They're unavoidable regardless of what you do I avoid them so I try not to sweat it. Mine happened the second day after I got the car. I was a little bummed but got over it pretty quick. As long as its not a gouge or a huge dent.



Yehh... It sucks cause its 3 weeks into having the car. The dent is pretty rough and seems like a possible crease. Ugh. Just sucks!


----------



## sndguy (Nov 17, 2011)

I walked out of work to find someone had hit my Eco. Police were called, they declined to show up despite the fact that the truck, with big tires and a lift kit, was parked directly across from my car. Cost me my deductible, as VT has a "catch 22" law regarding hit and run or uninsured motorist.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

I put body side moulding on to prevent that they are painted and look oem. I posted pic last week sometime nobody was interested though I guess, worth the money


----------



## Cruzin' (Jul 2, 2011)

I feel for you. My fender ended up getting horribly dinged before I had even owned my Eco a month. It was so bad that paintless dent repair wouldn't work. Ended up having to pay almost $300 to have the fender sanded and repainted at a body shop. Some people are such douches.
Since then I've made it a point to park out of the ways or next to well cared for cars, but obviously that doesn't always prevent this from happening.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Where did you post the pics?

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jgweb2000 (Oct 11, 2011)

CHUV said:


> I agree, first ding is always a relief. They're unavoidable regardless of what you do I avoid them so I try not to sweat it. Mine happened the second day after I got the car. I was a little bummed but got over it pretty quick. As long as its not a gouge or a huge dent.


My first ding was a rear-quarter-panel-bender. It happened two weeks after I got my car (first stickshift, so I was focusing on not killing the engine backing up) and some douche was illegally parked in the space for cars to pull out in a small parking lot.

2500 dollars later... thank god for insurance.


----------

